# New home made targets and Feb prizes for the slingshotleague.com



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok first thing. Congrats to last months winners! Check out the winners circle here: http://www.slingshotleague.com/winners-circle

Second. This months shoot will hold prizes for the 1st 2nd and 3rd place shooters in the 10 meter division. If tied scores are shot shootouts will need to take place.

1st place - Hrawk ONYX Dragon slingshot.

2nd place - Genuine Kangaroo leather (The best material available for high speed, high strength pouches).

3rd place - 25 printed slingshotleague targets.

A HUGE thank you to Hrawk for agreeing to help me out with this months prizes.

Third. New self made target system. This is easy. Take a normal soup can or spaghetti oh's can and trace 4 circles on to a piece of paper, pizza box, beer box .. whatever. The circles are 3 inches in diameter or about 76 mm.

Please see www.slingshotleague.com for all the rules and info. Feel free to PM me if there are any questions.

Total of ten shots. Two shots per circle.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh and a printable PDF version of this target will be available soon as well.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the 1st place prize :


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is 2nd prize :


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome!
I will try whip up a vid soon









Thanks Ray and Dan!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Awsome! im gonna try it, is there any regulation on the ammo size that can be used?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> Awsome! im gonna try it, is there any regulation on the ammo size that can be used?


Anything up to 1/2 inch.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Awsome! im gonna try it, is there any regulation on the ammo size that can be used?


Anything up to 1/2 inch.
[/quote]

Thank you very much my ammo of choice is 3/8in


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

im in 
so we print or make the target then shoot if from 10m away and record the whole thing from beginning to end, post on youtube and link here.....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> im in
> so we print or make the target then shoot if from 10m away and record the whole thing from beginning to end, post on youtube and link here.....


No there is an input section on slingshotleague.com that you have to post your scores and link to the video in.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

UPDATE!

If you participate in the 5 meter shoot. I will draw a random participant and send them 10 meters of any dankung tubing of their choice. Anybody can enter. A score of 0 could win 10 meters worth of rubber.

Note* the prizes above are for the 10 meter shoot only. This is for participating 5 meter shooters.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> If you participate in the 5 meter shoot. I will draw a random participant and send them 10 meters of any dankung tubing of their choice. Anybody can enter. A score of 0 could win 10 meters worth of rubber.
> 
> Note* the prizes above are for the 10 meter shoot only. This is for participating 5 meter shooters.


guess im making 2 videos now!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome Ray!
Way to kind


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Going to have to give this a Shot in both ways LOL but I will think on it and video and post.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good, Ray!
You know I'm in









Is there a 20m shoot this month? Just as well if there isn't as this target is really, really difficult from that distance.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a quick example of how to do it. This is my first entry, also posted on slingshotleague.com:


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

M_J said:


> Here's a quick example of how to do it. This is my first entry, also posted on slingshotleague.com:


Good to hear cheers in background.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This target is harder than you think from 10m. There's no opportunity to get "in the groove" since you have to keep changing focus.
It even took Hawk2009 a couple of tries to ace it


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That new target is a FANTASTIC idea!

Simple and challenging... good thinking fellas


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Man.. i was doing some practice on the new targets this morning, was harder than i thought at 10m....








Beter keep practising


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Man.. i was doing some practive on the new targets this morning, was harder than i thought at 10m....


Told ya!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm in.  sorry no vids lately, been busy, got a baby pygmy goat, new roommates, house updates. camera's worthless, too. i'll get on it.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A tip to help you all to complete the task, as you see I marked a spot in the centre of each target and went for that with each shot,and you can see the results some were close to the outside of the three inch circle, you need to earmark a very small area and focus on it, if you aim at the whole three inch target you are relaxing your focus and are more than likely to miss and it only needs one, to get to nine and then miss hits hard. when I shoot at match heads the grouping is a lot tighter as the focus is more intense I am sure of this as I pinned an a4 sheet behind the head on the catch box and the results were clear, it will still be hard to complete this particular target as M.j highlighted earlier you need to adjust slightly for each target .


----------

